# help with router setup



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

i built my own.... no reason you can't do the same....

DM


----------



## ponch37300 (Nov 27, 2007)

I recently built a small router table out of some plywood and a fence out of poplar. Cost me around 25 bucks with everything. I'm looking into building a bigger cabinet and table, this was my first router table and it's more of a portable table. The 200 bosch or other tables are ok but in my opinion over priced for what you get. I built my table in a hurry and didn't do alot of research. Now that I had time to research a little more I learned alot and you can build a really nice table for around what you pay for the 200 dollar ones. There are a bunch of plans out there if you do a search and you can order parts from rockler.com or grizzly.com or a number of other dealers. There is a router forum called routerforum.com that has some good plans and also alot of good advice on routers. If your serious about getting into doors and cabinets I would do some research and build a good table. I find uses for my table all the time nom and wonder how I did somethings without it. Good luck


----------



## wombosi (Apr 22, 2008)

thanks bro.


----------

